# My Garage & Products to date (work in progress)



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all after being employed for many years making other people rich..lol, I am about to start out on my own as a vehicle detailer and also offering servicing and diagnostics from home and thought I'd just show members what is going to be my place of work in the near future and some starting out products.

*The Garage measuring 6m x 6m*


































*Some of my equipment*


































































*The Products to Date*


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

jebus, is it a shop? lol


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like a great start!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Best of luck - a lick of paint to the floor would really finish off the professional look - everything else looks great.


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks great mate. You could start up yoir own business with thay amount of products.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

That looks like a great space 

Get a chemical resistant head on your Tardis bottle though. It eats through those Auto Glym ones like crazy.


----------



## richelli (Nov 18, 2007)

That's a nice garage! I'd love that collection of products. Good luck.


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

Keir said:


> jebus, is it a shop? lol


Lol that made me chuckle :lol:


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

Zetec-al said:


> Looks like a great start!


Still have more pictures to add and a lot more items to buy


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

Bero said:


> Best of luck - a lick of paint to the floor would really finish off the professional look - everything else looks great.


Not painting floor bud, going to be laying oil resistant flooring the floor was painted before and didn't like it


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

scratcher said:


> That looks like a great space
> 
> Get a chemical resistant head on your Tardis bottle though. It eats through those Auto Glym ones like crazy.


Thanks for the heads up on that one bud :thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks to be a good set up you have


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice space!!
Need to sort me a nice compressor like urs!


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

shudaman said:


> Very nice space!!
> Need to sort me a nice compressor like urs!


Compressor does the job but wish it was a screw compressor less noisy


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice job mate, looks well smart.


----------



## Wilxay (Nov 17, 2013)

Lol stickers over the autoglym logos on the pump sprayers?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I like a lot. Good luck for the future


----------



## Favorito (Jul 11, 2012)

Good luck with the proyect!


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> I like a lot. Good luck for the future


after 20 years in the same job I thought it was about time for a change in direction still have some items to buy before I go into full time



Favorito said:


> Good luck with the proyect!


Thanks, as above if I don't do it now I never will so I made the break from making someone else rich and getting no thanks for it.:thumb:


----------



## Justin-850 (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice collection you've got there and an awesome place to use it in


----------



## Palmer02 (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice collection


----------



## littlejohno (Feb 19, 2011)

Good luck working from home will cut the bills I had my own garage for many years before working for somebody again a month off no pay made me think due to overheads. 
All the best looks great


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice setup you have. 

Could I be real nosey and ask you about the bike? It looks a beast.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

The bike? I wanna ask why he has 2 hot (diesel) pressure washers priced at £1500 each? ahahahha, u rinse with 2 hands???????????


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

mally said:


> Nice setup you have.
> 
> Could I be real nosey and ask you about the bike? It looks a beast.


Thanks the bike is a victory hammer (american) 1800cc its the beast of all beasts



Kickasskev said:


> The bike? I wanna ask why he has 2 hot (diesel) pressure washers priced at £1500 each? ahahahha, u rinse with 2 hands???????????


:lol: yeah i'm like something out of a wild west film instead of the guns I have 2 lances :lol::lol:


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

mally said:


> Nice setup you have.
> 
> Could I be real nosey and ask you about the bike? It looks a beast.


here is a closer view of it


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow , you have a real nice garage mate ! I would love to have one like that !


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Best of luck to you in your new business! Fab collection you have already!


----------



## stephengrey (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice set up mate, where did you get the holders for the AG bottles?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks great mate


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Forgot , good luck mate !


----------



## e_king (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks great and well organised. Best of luck.


----------



## stoorty (Jun 4, 2014)

Airdrie eh? 5 minutes down the road!

Might need to get my car booked in here for a quick once over with your machine. :buffer:

But aye, nice collection mate, and your garage setup is one of the better ones I've seen.


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

stephengrey said:


> Nice set up mate, where did you get the holders for the AG bottles?


Thanks bud got the clips from eBay


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

stoorty said:


> Airdrie eh? 5 minutes down the road!
> 
> Might need to get my car booked in here for a quick once over with your machine. :buffer:
> 
> But aye, nice collection mate, and your garage setup is one of the better ones I've seen.


Thanks bud, yip only down the road from me, once up and running properly your more than welcome to pop by with your car, still got to do a few things to garage like plaster walls and I've just finished tiling the floor


----------



## stoorty (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks bud, i may take you up on that offer! 

But you say your tiling the floor in your garage? Will the weight of cars on them not cause them to crack?


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

stoorty said:


> Thanks bud, i may take you up on that offer!
> 
> But you say your tiling the floor in your garage? Will the weight of cars on them not cause them to crack?


No they are porcelain tiles and provide they are laid in the correct way which they are I won't have any problems, I have dropped hammers and so on them with no cracks, most of the big car dealers have tiles in their workshops


----------



## DetailingMonkey (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice Collection there buddy, Hope it all works out for you going it alone


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

Not as yet up and running still a lot to get done before I decide to take any paying customer but here is a little update on the progress of the garage.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Very smart!!
Love the XR too!!!


----------



## Big Stu (Dec 29, 2013)

That is a man cave !!


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

Big Stu said:


> That is a man cave !!


Yeah wife is asking when is the bed and t.v going in it :lol::lol:


----------



## ssd (Jun 17, 2013)

That is NICE! Liking the tiles especially

Shame I'm 300 miles away best of luck with the venture my friend.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Cracking man cave!!! Defo need to clear mine out haha


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job in the garage mate !


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Man, that's some tiling there!

Looking very nice indeed young man, well done.


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

sprocketser said:


> Top job in the garage mate !


Thanks man two days of back breaking work but was well worth it !!!!!!



nbray67 said:


> Man, that's some tiling there!
> 
> Looking very nice indeed young man, well done.


Wife says if I can tile a garage for two days then I could spend a few days finishing off the jobs in the house :lol::lol:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

looking awesome mate


----------



## simon1969 (Aug 28, 2012)

very nice top job


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice garage... love the floor tiles... the only way togo imo.


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

PaulN said:


> Nice garage... love the floor tiles... the only way togo imo.


Thanks bud maybe I really should be doing tiling for a living instead :lol:
So anyone wanting their garage floor tiled am yer man :thumb:


----------

